# former Hudson Police Officer attempts to murder wife



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

*Judge sets trail date for former Hudson cop: Man allegedly assaulted his wife
*By *Kristen Bradley*/ Daily News Staff
Tuesday, August 22, 2006

*M*ARLBOROUGH -- A former Hudson cop will stand trial in October on charges he beat and terrorized his wife in June.
 George West, 48, of 335 Mechanic St., was in Marlborough District Court yesterday when his attorney, Mark Wester, told Judge Thomas Sullivan that he and his client were ready to move forward.
Wester said prosectors from the Middlesex district attorney's office had said they were planning to bring additional charges against West, although as of yesterday nothing new had been filed. Sullivan asked Assistant District Attorney Rich Mucci why those additional charges weren't filed, and Mucci said he hadn't reviewed that aspect of the case.
Mucci did ask Sullivan to assign a date for a hearing to discuss whether West's psychiatric records should be admitted during the trial.
West's wife, Fatima, told Sullivan in June that West has bipolar disorder and needs treatment. She claims West has abused her throughout their 16-year marriage, although the couple had no prior dealings with police.
Sullivan allowed Mucci's request and set the mental health records hearing for Sept. 15, but told Mucci that was the final day for the state to attempt to bring forth any new charges against West.
Sullivan then set the trial date for Oct. 5.
The DA's office has already dropped the most serious charge against West, which was assault with intent to murder. In July, the DA's office filed a motion to dismiss the charge, offering no explanation.
West was arrested June 17 after a fight with his wife in which police say he put a pillow over her face and threatened her with two knives.
A member of the Hudson Police Department from 1986 to 1998, West served as the town's DARE officer for several years. He faces assault and battery and assault with a dangerous weapon charges at his October trial.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

How many is it now for Hudson that have had charges in the past couple of years??


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

i've lost count.


----------

